

Being quarantined by the Chinese government sounds pretty ominous... - curtis
http://aproductguy.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/life-in-the-big-house/

======
curtis
Another interesting (and more negative) account of being quarantined in China
can be found here:
[http://jamesfallows.theatlantic.com/archives/2009/06/journal...](http://jamesfallows.theatlantic.com/archives/2009/06/journal_of_the_plague_years_sh.php)

------
davemc500hats
we still love ya mike! but we need you to get inside the Plastic Bubble. as in
NOW.

\- dave mc

ps - GeeksonaPlane miss u & hope u get back home soon :)

------
biggiesu
dmc - if i promise not to sneeze on people and stop licking doorknobs, can i
stay out of the bubble?

